# 2006 750Li Engine noise



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Please look at the post that followed my fantasy version 20.
the point was that there will never be an end to these software updates, and ath the cost of not seeing the car for 3 days it is not worth getting every update, perhaps once every 6 months or so.
I am sure that there will be a version 20 whithin 3 months, but I am sure that none of the features I dreamed of will be available.....


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> I was just joking , there is no end to these software updates.....


Damn. I was looking forward to that update next week. I'll settle for the extra HP.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Perhaps if enough of us would express our wishes BMW might consider them.

Improving the navigation system to be equivalet to its Japanese competitors should not be a dream.
On my wife's $40,000 2005 Toyota Sienna XLE limited with navigation she has many features that my BMW 750Li does not have:
1) Rear reverse camera through the NAV screen
2) Standard feature : LAser Cruise control
3) input destination by phone number. for example if you have a restaurant's phone number you can input it and the NAV system will find the restaurant.
4) She has all the local businesses in the database, not just hotels restaurants and supermarkets. The Toyota will have every business listed in the yellow pages.

5) The Toyota has the ability to choose screen colors, a feature taken off since 2002

6) Inputing information is easier, you get a touch screen keyboard, so if you want to input an adress you just press the correct letters without turning the i-Drive knob for each letter. The Sienna also completes the sentence and makes available the desirable characters. Perhaps if we got a retracting keyboard just like the Phone retracting keyboard in the 7 series...

7) The Navigation has a mode that actually draws the real shapes of every building from a satellite photo, it is not quite like a photo, but the drawing is made in relation to a real photo.

Now remember that we are talking about a Toyota minivan...... that retails for $40,000 I would expect a BMW $85,000 car to have more features, if I had to add the laser cruise control and the DVD entertainment package to my 750 it would be a $90,000 car.....
If we consider the cost of building the $90,000 car compared to Toyota's cost of building a $40,000 car I am sure that BMW is pocketing a LOT more $$$$$ in % of the cost.

So why would they be cheap and not invest in a better navigation system?

All the features that I mentioned are also available on a $25,000 Honda and on a Nissan Maxima.

Since we all love BMWs and we all plan on buying our future cars from BMW, I expect BMW to listen to its customers and deliver what customers want, we do not mind paying double to have the BMW badge, but we expect it to have the ulimate gadgets for this price.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update, G750...glad to hear your problem has gone away (mine hasn't!).

So, what I am wondering is this: Did the dealership believe the 19.2 upgrade was going to fix the problem or did they sort of just give it a try to see what would happen? I ask because my dealer, along with the regional head, plus BMW North America, tell me that the problem I have will not be fixed by the 19.2 upgrade. They tell me I have to wait another 2 months for a proper software upgrade. I suspect they don't want to even try the 19.2 since they don't know if it will work, and then they would be on record (from a lemon-law standpoint) as having tried to, but failed to fix it. I had taken the car to a second dealer who, once he realized what our issue was, refused to even take it in for evaluation. Said he couldn't help me and that I should take it to the dealership where I bought it.

Un-freakin-believable.

When I bought this 750Li for my wife, I was planning on adding the new M5 to our garage later this year, but I can tell you that I will NEVER buy another BMW based on the maintenance and service (or lack thereof) I have receieved on this car.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Thanks for the update, G750...glad to hear your problem has gone away (mine hasn't!).
> 
> So, what I am wondering is this: Did the dealership believe the 19.2 upgrade was going to fix the problem or did they sort of just give it a try to see what would happen? I ask because my dealer, along with the regional head, plus BMW North America, tell me that the problem I have will not be fixed by the 19.2 upgrade. They tell me I have to wait another 2 months for a proper software upgrade. I suspect they don't want to even try the 19.2 since they don't know if it will work, and then they would be on record (from a lemon-law standpoint) as having tried to, but failed to fix it. I had taken the car to a second dealer who, once he realized what our issue was, refused to even take it in for evaluation. Said he couldn't help me and that I should take it to the dealership where I bought it.
> 
> ...


Dave, I do not understand why you have to go through all of this. Simply go to the dealer who sold you the car, go to the sales manager and tell him that you want him to personally take care of this problem and that you want an appropriate comprable car as a loaner.
Leave the car at the dealership until they tell you that it is fixed. BMW has regional expert service people who come to dealerships in distress, so the dealership might try to time this person with your appointment.
It is absolotely BMW's problem and not yours, and they WILL find a way to fix it.
If it was a software upgrade problem then all the 750's would have the same problem until the uprgade was available, obviously this is not the case, so you are a victim the the BMW maintnance system.... there is notn, all they know is hoe to update software.... I have a feeling that you did not insist and that perhaps the problem is not that big if it does not repeat itself.


----------



## G750 (Aug 3, 2005)

My problem which was identical to Dave's was fixed with the 19.2 software upgrade. The dealership had no idea if it was going to work or not, and didn't want to try it at first, but I insisted.
It's easy to fall in love again with the car once it runs as it was supposed to!

I might even look at the new M5's one day (was ready to swear off BMW forever until last week)


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Oct 10, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> Dave, I do not understand why you have to go through all of this. Simply go to the dealer who sold you the car, go to the sales manager and tell him that you want him to personally take care of this problem and that you want an appropriate comprable car as a loaner.
> Leave the car at the dealership until they tell you that it is fixed. BMW has regional expert service people who come to dealerships in distress, so the dealership might try to time this person with your appointment.
> It is absolotely BMW's problem and not yours, and they WILL find a way to fix it.
> If it was a software upgrade problem then all the 750's would have the same problem until the uprgade was available, obviously this is not the case, so you are a victim the the BMW maintnance system.... there is notn, all they know is hoe to update software.... I have a feeling that you did not insist and that perhaps the problem is not that big if it does not repeat itself.


Oh, believe me, I have insisted. I have spoken with BMW North America and insisted as well. And the problem is, in fact, a big issue and it repeats itself constantly now. The dealership has said they don't want to "warehouse" the car while we wait for a fix. I will be calling them again today with exactly your suggestion...that they give me a comparable car as a loaner while they hang on to mine. That way, they'll be more likley to hurry up and get something done.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Oct 10, 2005)

Update: The delaer is being very accomodating right now. They have the car in service and are attempting a fix with the 19.2 software upgrade. The regional guys are watching to see if it works, too, which tells me they have others they would love to see get better. We should know in teh next 2 days.


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> Perhaps if enough of us would express our wishes BMW might consider them.
> 
> Improving the navigation system to be equivalet to its Japanese competitors should not be a dream.
> On my wife's $40,000 2005 Toyota Sienna XLE limited with navigation she has many features that my BMW 750Li does not have:
> ...


Maybe you should drive a minivan. Keep in mind that the 2005 Sienna is a new bodystyle, completely new van. You may see some of these features appear when the 7 series is completely redone. But even if you don't, BMW has never been about chosing the color of your nav screen or 3d pics of buildings.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Oct 10, 2005)

Excellent news! The engine noise MAY be gone. We got the car back from the dealer yesterday. They replaced an air flow sensor and installed the 19.2 software upgrade.

So far, so good. We did not hear the dieseling engine noise when pulling into the garage and I took it out for 15 minutes and couldn't replicate the engine rattles that were previously easy to get going when accelerating from slow speed, etc.

Other impacts: I feel more power, both in Sport mode and in regular mode. And yes, a few things changed on the Nav system (the street names are more clear to read and there were a few tweaks to the interface and look/feel). So far, it feels like it should. We'll see how the next week goes as we get some more time behind the wheel.

What is amazing is that it took ME telling THEM to try the 19.2 upgrade, as suggested by you guys. In the end, it may have been the faulty air sensor (that for some reason they hadn't detected the first 3 times in). But by elevating the issue to where the regional guys and BMW North America got involved, it made sure they looked at everything and didn't just brush me off. I shouldn't have had to do all that, but it worked.

THANKS to Bimmerfest and all my fellow 2006 750 drivers RIGHT HERE who helped this work out. This is what makes a forum of this nature valuable. Cheers!


----------



## G750 (Aug 3, 2005)

Glad to hear it worked for you too! No more low RPM dieseling here either since 19.2
Now I need to deal with the rattles in the dash that started after the upgrade. I wonder if they had to open that area to reach the computer.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

But these BMWs are not even operating like a quiet minivan. A quiet smooth engine is the most basic thing that should be expected in such a high end vehicle.

Creature comfort aside - these BMWs are not doing the most basic operations.

I really feel for these owners. I'm impressed at how they are handling the situation. Maybe the frustration of these owners is not making it's way through the keyboard.



Jalli said:


> Maybe you should drive a minivan. Keep in mind that the 2005 Sienna is a new bodystyle, completely new van. You may see some of these features appear when the 7 series is completely redone. But even if you don't, BMW has never been about chosing the color of your nav screen or 3d pics of buildings.


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello all,
Sorry for this long post...
I am also a new member of this forum (former Member) and I am soooo glad I found you. 
I have the same issues with my 2006 750i. The engines makes a knocking noise at low RPM especially when putting the car from N to D. The dealer told me that a software update would fix the problem (knocking sensors) but it did NOT. When I start my car It sounds like it has 200.000 miles on it but it goes away after about 15 seconds or so. Now I also have a high "ringing" noise at about 2500 rpm and when My car is parked there is some weird noises coming from the engine department (maybe the computer)it sounds like my car is haunted...
My tech told me to bring my car in on March 14th because the regional wants to look at it ??. I also have an issue with my radio sometimes it defaults to AM when I start the car even though I listened to Sat radio before I parked.
I used to own a 2004 525i which was replaced by BMW for a 2006 525i and after an accident I decided to get a 750i hoping that buying a $ 82.000.00 car would stop all the issues I had I guess I wasted my money.


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

Dave,
Thanks for the update...I printed your post and I will give it to my tech on March 14th maybe that is the issue with my car as well.
Rainer


----------



## Richard / E320 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jalli said:


> (2006_750Li_ED)Maybe you should drive a minivan.QUOTE]
> 
> Too funny!
> 
> Richard / E320


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

sure glad my 750 didnt get one of these problems id be severly pissed


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

*2006 750i Engine Rattle*

I have had the engine rattle problem with my 2006 750i as well. At first I didn't notice it as much but one time, with music off, windows open and driving on an empty quiet road, I could hear the rattle, specifically when accelerating at low RPM's at low speeds, might get worse when I select the S sports mode transmission program. Took it to the dealer, apparently seemed to have fixed the problem with a computer upgrade. After they have serviced the car, I didn't hear the rattle noise and the acceleration was better, but I noticed a different feel from the steering. In the work order sheet they stated to have reset the steering angle, any input on that?

Nonetheless, now I am starting to hear the rattle sound again, though less frequently and not as intense as before. It comes intermediately and especially when accelerating. There is some hesitation in acceleration as well. Leaves me scratching my head, and wondering what could be wrong. And just to clarify everything I always fill my BMW with premium high octane fuel. Very unfortunate, given how much I love this car, but I will be taking it to the dealership soon for further analysis and hopefully they will get rid of that annoying rattle noise and sensation for good!


----------



## Keith2 (Mar 4, 2005)

You guys are all going to think I'm nuts, but I thought my '05 745i was dieseling and was about to take it to the dealer....

I would only hear it at low speed, low to mod acceleration
I would only hear it once in a while, not all the time (which made me think maybe it wasn't a timing/engine issue)
After a while, I noticed it only happened when I was taking a turn (left more than right)

Turns out (no pun intended) there is a sound coming from my steering wheel stalk when I turn at slow speeds that sounds like a knock. I haven't tried to isolate the sound exactly, but when I stay in one spot and turn the wheel slowly, the knock sound recurs reproducibly.


I'll mention it when I go for an oil change. 

Hope this might help!


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Engine Noise*

Hi There,
I now have 12800 miles on my car and it still has the knocking and hesitation. I was told by the dealer today they (BMW) is still working on a fix. I am getting extremely frustrated with this issue and I am ready to trade my car in to a Mercedes or Lexus dealer. :thumbdwn:


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

*what gives? Engine problem!*

Tomorrow I have an appointment with my dealership. What's with this engine problem? We need to demand that BMW come up with a fix. This car is amazing, and it would be near perfect if it didn't have this problem. The engine needs more refinement in whatever it is lacking right now (software upgrade, oxygen sensors, etc...) I am hoping tomorrow's visit will be worth it in the end. Anyone with the same problem please list it in this folder as I am collecting these complaints and sending them to BMW of North America.


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Fix available?*

Hoepefully Godd News!?
My dealer informed me that there is a software update available. I will get it this week and post as ASAP.
BTW Bmw USA is well aware of this issue it seems the almost all 750 have this problem.:dunno:


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

*Finally Fixed*

 Ok I just got my 2006 750i back and I can say with confidence the engine rattle noise problem is *FIXED*. The car drives really wonderfully now with no hesitation whatsoever. The engine rumble at high rpm sounds amazing. The handling and steering is even better now with the steering angle reset. This problem is fixed with CIP 21.2. And guys, if you have a 2006 750, you should definitely get this software upgrade!:thumbup:


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Finally Fixed!*

OK,
I got the update installed and was a bit hesitent when my advisor informaed me "The car runs much better" since I have been tod before. But I have to say that all the issues are finally fixed. The knocking noise is totally gone and the hesitation the car had is replaced by seemingly more power. The muffler sound seems a bit more aggressive as well making for a"perfect performance" Now I know why I bought this car and hopefully enjoy it for years to come.
:rofl: :thumbup: :drive:


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## rooterplus (May 5, 2006)

*750 li engine noise*

3 problems can't get fixed. anyone having success ?

1. engine knock when at idle, can't hear it inside car but people outside point it out.

2. growling noise in rear end at low speed, maybe not shifting properly ?

3. very rough engine shake at initial start up in morining, lasting 30 seconds ?

dealer says can't find problem, although knock accured when service writer moved car and he acknowledged noise.

really like car, but very annoying.


----------



## escott (May 19, 2006)

rainer716 said:


> Hoepefully Godd News!?
> My dealer informed me that there is a software update available. I will get it this week and post as ASAP.
> BTW Bmw USA is well aware of this issue it seems the almost all 750 have this problem.:dunno:


Is your problem still fixed? I am having the same issue and trying to work through it with my service guys- I suggested your remedy


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

*It lasted for a week...*

Yes the knock, rough idle and hesitation when driving at 55mph and slowly increasing speed it's ALL BACK!! After the last update it was gone for about 1 week.
I have an appointment with the regional rep on June 8th in the mean time I have 16k on my car and I am wondering what they will say next.
I will keep you posted!
Rainer


----------



## escott (May 19, 2006)

*That's not what I wanted to hear*

Rainer716-
They are running the update today- They don't think it will work and they are actually telling me that it just runs that way. Oh, and the rough idle at start... all 7's do that- So they are telling me. They will not admit that there is a problem. Please do keep me updated and good luck.


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

Let me know how yours turns out..


----------



## escott (May 19, 2006)

*Seems to be better*

Rainer-
I think the problem is gone- we will see if it stays that way. Will let you know.


----------



## drockstar (Sep 17, 2006)

*update?*

Did the noise ever come back?


----------



## 750Lemmon (Mar 7, 2007)

*lemmon issues*

I have a 2006 750li, dark gray, loaded. I have had nothing but problems duriing my first 8 months. I have noted the engine problems descibed by other members. Mine are similar-rumbling in reverse/low speeds. Haywire accelerator with a mind of its own. Recent stalling.

As of March 1 2007, my dealer told me a service notice came out- replace cam shaft sensors. Will see if this fixes it. I find it interesting that similar problems have been ongoing for years. My dealer acts as if it is all new news to them.

Comfort access has never worked right. In for service 4 times. Everything has been replaced. Still won't work. Presently filing for Lemmon protection.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

750Lemmon said:


> I have a 2006 750li, dark gray, loaded. I have had nothing but problems duriing my first 8 months. I have noted the engine problems descibed by other members. Mine are similar-rumbling in reverse/low speeds. Haywire accelerator with a mind of its own. Recent stalling.
> 
> As of March 1 2007, my dealer told me a service notice came out- replace cam shaft sensors. Will see if this fixes it. I find it interesting that similar problems have been ongoing for years. My dealer acts as if it is all new news to them.
> 
> Comfort access has never worked right. In for service 4 times. Everything has been replaced. Still won't work. Presently filing for Lemmon protection.


Man, you aim to post your troubles every where... :tsk: The correct spelling for 'Lemmon' is Lemon.


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Did it get fixed??*

Did it do the trick?? I am now on y 2nd 750i in one year. The knocking is not to be haerd but the hesitation is there.




750Lemmon said:


> I have a 2006 750li, dark gray, loaded. I have had nothing but problems duriing my first 8 months. I have noted the engine problems descibed by other members. Mine are similar-rumbling in reverse/low speeds. Haywire accelerator with a mind of its own. Recent stalling.
> 
> As of March 1 2007, my dealer told me a service notice came out- replace cam shaft sensors. Will see if this fixes it. I find it interesting that similar problems have been ongoing for years. My dealer acts as if it is all new news to them.
> 
> Comfort access has never worked right. In for service 4 times. Everything has been replaced. Still won't work. Presently filing for Lemmon protection.


----------



## scriber (May 7, 2007)

I was seriously considering purchasing a 06 850il, but after reading this thread I guess what they say about BMW's are true. Horrible reliability is something I don't have time for; not only time without the car but the dealer BS you have to go through to get it fixed. 
I really liked the added legroom of the L too! I guess it's back to searching.
I recently test drove a 07 850il but when the dealer started it there was this horrible engine noise, when i asked if that was normal the dealer said "yes it's a 8 cylinder, that's what it sounds like" it did go away in about a minute though.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

scriber said:


> I was seriously considering purchasing a 06 850il, but after reading this thread I guess what they say about BMW's are true. Horrible reliability is something I don't have time for; not only time without the car but the dealer BS you have to go through to get it fixed.
> I really liked the added legroom of the L too! I guess it's back to searching.
> I recently test drove a 07 850il but when the dealer started it there was this horrible engine noise, when i asked if that was normal the dealer said "yes it's a 8 cylinder, that's what it sounds like" it did go away in about a minute though.


I got the first 06 that my dealer got. Honestly, I dont have any knocking anymore, its all due to the Shell gasoline I have been using. Other than the complaint of a slight shake within the first 30 sec of starting the vehicle cold. Ive got no issues:thumbup:


----------



## rainer716 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Engine knock*

Here is an update!
I received my new 06 750i in September last year and I have had no problems except when I first start the car in the morning (3-5 seconds of rough idle). The dealer informed me that there will be a software update available in June that might take care of this minor annoyance. 
I drive a lot right now I have 25.000 miles on my car. I love the look and the power of this vehicle.:rofl:


----------



## 4Bimmers (May 29, 2007)

just got a 06 750Li with Sport package etc. rough idling at start and alarm that goes off without reason in garage. drained battery over weekend. Autopark does not work, guess I get a new module. It turns itself off when car stops. 
Moved from 00 740iSport which was wonderful and fairly reliable.
Looking for Stoneguard or similar clear bra system at decent price.

h


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

*tre0 755*



upsidedown said:


> Has anyone been successful with bluetooth phones other than thos listed onBMW's site. Also, has anyone tried the phne cradle, does it improve reception when driving?


hey i have the treo 755 connected throught the btum its working great except tthat i hear distortion in my speakers during the call even after i hungup my music still has that wired sounds like air or harness not connected well
any one has same problem???


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> Dave, I do not understand why you have to go through all of this. Simply go to the dealer who sold you the car, go to the sales manager and tell him that you want him to personally take care of this problem and that you want an appropriate comprable car as a loaner.
> Leave the car at the dealership until they tell you that it is fixed. BMW has regional expert service people who come to dealerships in distress, so the dealership might try to time this person with your appointment.
> It is absolotely BMW's problem and not yours, and they WILL find a way to fix it.
> If it was a software upgrade problem then all the 750's would have the same problem until the uprgade was available, obviously this is not the case, so you are a victim the the BMW maintnance system.... there is notn, all they know is hoe to update software.... I have a feeling that you did not insist and that perhaps the problem is not that big if it does not repeat itself.


*which dealer do you go to because im in the same region where you at and bmw center and century bmw they both suck no loaner cars and no good customer traetment that have been occuring when i was having my e39 , i dont know would it be diffrent since i have a 7 now and if you dont mind telling me which dealer i should go to to have my car checked *


----------

